# WWII Army Air Corps Pilot Bust



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

This is a bust I painted for my Dad who was was a WWII Army Air Corps pilot. He's happy with it. It's small scale roughly three inches tall. The base is made from two wood pieces I picked up at Hobby Lobby. One of the few non Sci-Fi, horror or fantasy pieces I've done.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great job on this! Your Dad must be very proud of you :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think your subtle use of shading and highlighting works in this bust's favor; it gives it a more natural/realistic appearance. Strong work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*VERY NICE!* :thumbsup:

My Uncle was in the 8Th A.F. B-17's Top Turret Flight Engineer.
41 missions 2 tours with an evasion of capture ( ending his bombing runs )


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Fluke; thank your uncle for his service to our country. Dad was a pilot for most of his time in service, but when he volunteered for the B-29 program he was a flight engineer with some time on the stick.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Cool! They asked my Uncle to do the same in Korea but he said one war 
was enough LOL


----------

